# BMW 6 Disc CD Changer



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I bought it used, but decided not to installed it in my E46. So, it's up for sale, the Changer without brackets or wiring. I think you need power to get the cartridge out of the slot? https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3340743356


----------

